# Lovely hobby



## johnny309 (Jun 14, 2021)

Drop with SMB. First AP. Old plated boards with much solder on them.


----------



## Martijn (Jun 14, 2021)

Nice button!! 
very satisfying hobby indeed 8)


----------

